# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  ΓΕΝΗΤΡΙΑ STEREO FM

## aris k

Καλησπερα  σε ολους  ενα  σχεδιο  απο  τομο  με  κιτ  απο ιταλια  ειναι  δοκιμασμενο  σε διατριτη πλακετα  και ειναι  οκ  
μικρη  δυσκολια  σε ευρεση  υλικων   
φιλικα Αρης 
σάρωση0002.jpgσάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## bikas

χρήσιμο.

----------


## KOKAR

είναι της NOUOVA ELECTRONICS και την ειχε φέρει παλιά ο Νωστης ( Smart kit )

----------


## chip

και ειχε δημοσιευθει σε ένα από τα τεύχη του "ηλεκτρονικές επιλογές" του Κώστα Νόστη

----------


## DLS 33

και αυτο κατι παρομποιο ειναι σε καλη τιμη... £18.99


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-DIY-Di...item27cf65a49d

----------


## djsadim

την είχα κατασκευάσει το 1992 ή 1993 και θυμάμαι είχε πολύ καλούς διαχωρισμούς, κάπου έχω και το τυπωμένο αν το βρω θα το ανεβάσω

----------


## aris k

Θαναση  αν εχεις  το τυπωμενο  θα το  ηθελα  για να την φτιαξω  ποιο σωστα  

Ευχαριστω   Αρης

----------


## moutoulos

> και αυτο κατι παρομποιο ειναι σε καλη τιμη... £18.99
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-DIY-Di...item27cf65a49d




Αυτό Δημήτρη δεν είναι "κάτι παρόμοιο", απλά δεν έχει καμία σχέση.
Η μια είναι αξιόλογη γεννήτρια (σχετικό), και η άλλη στο eBay είναι
για play-school kids ... με ενσωματωμένο "PLL" (ο Θεός να το κάνει). 

Τώρα βέβαια για την τιμή του είναι ... λεκούμι  :Biggrin: .

----------


## djsadim

> Θαναση  αν εχεις  το τυπωμενο  θα το  ηθελα  για να την φτιαξω  ποιο σωστα  
> 
> Ευχαριστω   Αρης



Την γεννήτρια την έχω στο πατάρι θα την κατεβάσω και θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες. τώρα για το τυπωμένο δεν ξέρω αν θα το βρω μιλαμε τώρα για το 1991 -93 πάνε πολλά χρόνια. θα κιταξω και αν είσαι τυχερός...

----------


## radiotimes

Θαναση για το τυπωμενο αν του βγαλεις μια καθαρη και ισια φωτο απο κατω μπορω να το βγαλω το τυπωμενο στο Sprint Layout.....

----------


## djsadim

για τσέκαρε!!!
HPIM0177.jpgHPIM0178.jpgHPIM0180.jpg

HPIM0179.jpgHPIM0181.jpg

----------


## aris k

Την  εφαγε   η υγρασια  Θαναση  :Biggrin:   την  κακομοιρα  ,  το τυπωμενο σχεδιο   δεν το βρηκες   τελικα ??

----------


## billisj

Φιλε Θαναση αμαρτια τετοιο μηχανημα να παει τσαμπα χαμενο ...πρεπει να επισκευαστει οπως αρμοζη σε τετοιο μηχανημα .εχει αφησει εποχη η συγγεκρημενη γενητρια !!!!!!!

----------


## radiotimes

Θαναση αν μπορεις να σκαναρεις την πλακετα θα ηταν το ιδανικο γιατι με την μηχανη χανει πολυ!!!!!

----------


## moutoulos

Αυτή δεν είναι http://www.kijiji.it/annunci/altro-e...x-767/29246495 ?.

----------


## aris k

Μπράβο. Γρηγόρη. Αυτή. Ειναι,!!!  Και. Εχει καλή τιμή. Την. Εψαχνα στην. Ιταλία. στο site. της εταιρίας. αλλά. Την έχουν. σταματηση

----------


## moutoulos

Έχω την εντύπωση (αυτό καταλαβαίνω εγώ τουλάχιστον) οτι το LX767 
του stereo coder έχει αντικατασταθεί απο το LX.1248 ΚΙΤ

http://www.nuovaelettronica.it/index...&Testo=LX.1248
http://www.nuovaelettronica.it/prodo...-stereo-1-1248

----------


## djsadim

αν και δεν είναι το τυπωμένο που είχα φτιάξει νομίζω από μια μάτια που έριξα ότι είναι το ίδιο
CoderMonWeb.jpgindex.jpg
τώρα αν θέλετε να σκανάρω και το δικό μου αύριο να ξεμοντάρω την πλακέτα από το σασί και να την κάνω σκαν!!!!

----------


## radiotimes

.........................................

----------


## djsadim

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg
εδώ είναι και η πλακέτα σκαναρισμένη ελπίζω να βοήθησα για όπιον αποφασίσει να την κατασκευάσει. Στην πλακέτα  δεν υπάρχει το τμήμα του τροφοδοτικού, 
ακόμα να πω οτι  έχει 4 jamper  και ο πυκνωτής που έχω στο τετράγωνο  μαζί με τον διακόπτη είναι για να κόβει (γειώνει) τον πιλότο για μονό εκπομπή
HPIM0177a.jpg

----------


## aris k

Θανάση. το. Τυπωμενο. Δεν. συμβαδίζει  με την δική. σου. την πλακέτα. 
Ειναι. η. Ιδια. γεννήτρια.?   Η  η. Κατασκευή. η δική σου. της. Πλακέτας ειναι. Ιδιο κατασκευή?  αν. μπορείς. πες. μου. 
Ευχαριστω.
λοιπον. έχεις. Δίκιο. αυτή ειναι. 
ειναι. σαν. αυτή που. Βρήκε. ο Γρηγορης. στο eBay   Απλά. έχει. άλλη. διάταξη

----------


## djsadim

Η γεννήτρια είναι η ίδια η πλακέτα που σκαναρα είναι δικά μου σχεδίασης και κατασκευής το τυπωμένο που έδωσα παραπάνω το έδωσα γιατί δεν μπόρεσα να βρω την τότε διαφάνεια που είχα φτιάξει (μιλάμε για 20 χρόνια πριν αν το καλό σκεφτείς) και το βρήκα στο ΝΕΤ πριν από καιρό λογικά είναι η ίδια κατασκευή με διαφορετικό τοπογραφικό. αυτήν την MPX την είχα βρει σε ένα βιβλίο στην σχολή μου με διάφορα κιτς πρέπει να ήταν της nova χωρίς το τυπωμένο . θυμάμαι  ακόμα πως έδινε και κακομορφίες από παλμογράφο για την σωστή ρύθμιση της και μου είχε κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον για την ύπαρξη των πηνίων που φτιάχνουν ημιτονικα τα σήματα του πιλότου και της φέρουσας!!!

----------


## billisj

αντε  καλη επιτυχια σε οποιον θεληση να την φτιαξη !!!!!! μονο για λογους δοκιμαστικους !!!!!! πιστευω να υπαρχη και η αναλογη βοηθεια για να μπορεσουν να βγουν καποια συμπερασματα για την ποιοτητα της !!!!

----------


## aris k

ευχαριστω  πολυ  για  την βοηθεια  ολων  θα  την φτιαξω  απο την αρχη  ,ετσι και αλλιως  εχω  τα υλικα   σε  1 με 2 εβδομαδες , γιατι  εχω  ολο ταξιδια  αυτη  την εβδομαδα  και  θα  σας πω  τα νεα  :Biggrin:

----------


## billisj

Καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι Αρη ,και περιμενουμε να μας πης τα συμπερασματα σου απο της δοκιμες !!!!!!!

----------


## αθικτον

Καλημερα σε ολους τους φιλους.

Επειδη η σχεδιαση του τυπωμενου μπορει να παρουσιασει βραχυκυκλωματα, δινω το σχεδιο της πλακετας πιο επεξεργασμενο. Tο ειχα επιδιορθωσει πριν καποια χρονια. 

Δεν το εχω κατασκευασει ομως, για να επαληθευσω την ορθοτητα των αλλαγων.

Και επειδη στην Αθηνα δεν βρηκα το 3απινο φιλτρο των 455KHz, εκανα τροποποιηση να δεχεται το απλο των "τηλεκοντρολ". 

Η διαφορα των δυο, ειναι το επιπλεον "pin" γειωσης της εσωτερικης θωρακισης.  

Μπορειτε να τυλιξετε το απλο φιλτρο, σε φυλλο χαλκου και γειωνωντας το, να ειναι οπως το 3απινο .  Εχω προβλεψει χωρο στην πλακετα γι'αυτο.

Ο λογος που τα εκανα αυτα ειναι απλος: Κανει το "χομπι" πιο ευκολο και πιο ευχάριστο.

Αν ενα σχεδιο ειναι λειτουργικο ειναι καλο. Αν ειναι και ομορφο, ειναι καλυτερο. 

φιλικα, Γεωργιος.


5_βελτ2pinbig.jpg
2βελτMond.jpg4βελτιωμενηbig.jpg5_βελτ2pin.jpg

----------


## aris k

Καλησπερα  σε  ολους  
τελικα  την εφτιαξα σε  σωστη  πλακετα  και ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια ,  η ποιοτητα  δεν  παιζεται  το  μονο  προβλημα  ειναι οτι εφαγα το 
 bf 244  αντιστοιχια  του MPF102   :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
 εχω  στο  εργαστηριο  τα  παρακατω  bf 199  bf 494 bf245  bf241  bf 423   ταιριαζει  κανενα  απο αυτα ???  

ευχαριστω  Αρης

----------


## billisj

καλησπερα Αρη... θα μας βαλης μερικες φωτο να δουμε !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## djsadim

Την Κυριακή έκανα μια βόλτα μέχρι το πατρικό μου και έψαξα και βρήκα τελικά τα σχέδια του τυπωμένου που είχα φτιάξει τότε!!

εδώ είναι το τυπωμένο στο διπλάσιο του μεγέθους του(Χ2) όπως τυπωνόταν από το πρόγραμμα  
mpx_x2.jpg
και εδώ σε φυσικό μέγεθος
mpx_x1.jpg

----------

αθικτον (29-10-15)

----------


## studio52

Αν δεν κανω λαθος το bf245 ειναι ιδιο με το bf244

----------


## aris k

τελικα  βρηκα  το BF245  αλλα  παλι  εχω  θεμα  με τουσ 19 και 38  δεν  εχω stereo  , και  δεν  εχω και παλμογραφο  χα χα χα 
ψαχνω  να δω  για  σφαλματα  απο την κατασκευη  Foto  θα  την βαλω  το βραδυ

----------


## aris k

Να  και η φωτο  
IMG_0255.jpg

----------

αθικτον (04-01-16)

----------


## billisj

καλησπερα Αρη ... τα λογια ειναι περιττα ...η φωτο τα λεη ολα  , αντε με το καλο να βρης και το προβλημα για το στερεο !!!!!!

----------


## djsadim

Καλήμερα και κάλο μήνα.
Τα πηνία που χρησιμοποιείς είναι τα vk200 και νομίζω ότι δεν κάνουν γιατί είναι στραγγαλιστικά πηνία για rf ενώ τα πηνία που έχει η γεννήτρια είναι για πιο χαμηλές συχνότητες  και για μετατροπή των παλμών σε ημίτονο και μπορεί να είναι και εκεί το πρόβλημα σου με τον κρυσταλλικό ταλαντωτή!!!

----------


## aris k

Σε. Ευχαριστώ. Θα. Το δω !,,,,και. Θα σε ενημερώσω

----------


## leosedf

Την είχα φτιάξει όταν κυκλοφόρησε σε smart kit νομίζω, καλούτσικη ήταν.

http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm αυτή μου γυάλισε το μάτι πιο πολύ τώρα.

----------


## aris k

Γιατι  Κωνσταντινε  με  βαζεις  στην πριζα  :Biggrin:

----------


## studio52

Καλημερα και χρονια πολλα ,  Αρη μιας και εβαλες φωτογραφια την πλακετα δεν βαζεις και το σχεδιο μηπως βγαλουμε καποια ακρη ? η αν το εχει καποιος αλλος φιλος το σχεδιο ας το αναρτηση

----------


## studio52

Γραψε λαθος Αρη απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα δεν ειδα το σχεδιο που εχεις βαλει στην αρχη .  το σχεδιο γραφει  οτι τα φιλτρα ειναι 1mh  οποτε τα vk200 που εχεις βαλει δεν κανουν .  Τετοια φιλτρα υπαρχουν στο εμποριο

----------


## aris k

Καλημερα  σε  ολους  μια  βοηθεια  γιατι  θα  τρελαθω  η  γενητρια  δεν  βγαινει στερεο  με τιποτα  αλλαξα  και τα πηνια  αντι για τα VK200 αλλαξα  το fet , γενικοτερα  δεν  ταλαντωνη  το FET αλλαξα  και το φιλτρο 455  τσεκαρα  ενα ενα  τα  υλικα  ολα  ΟΚ  , ο ηχος   ειναι  μια  χαρα   αλλα  στερεο  τιποτα  :Sad:   το  κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχω παλμογραφο  αλλα τη να κανω τελος  παντων μη σας  κουραζω   αλλαξα  και ολα  τα IC  αλλα  και παλι τιποτα  εχει  κανεις  καμια  ιδεα  ??? φωτο  της  κατασκευης  λιγο  ποιο  πανω  στο   32

----------


## djsadim

το κεραμικό φίλτρο με τρεις ακροδέκτες είναι ή με δυο?

----------


## aris k

F1.jpgF3.JPGθαναση  ειναι  με  τρια  ακρα  το  πορτοκαλι  που ειναι στην φωτο  και  απο επανω  εχει μια  γραμμη  και  το  εχω  θεωρηση  σαν Νο 1  το  μεσαιο  ειναι το 2 και  η αλλη ακρη ειναι το 3  που παει στη γη


εχω  βαλει  σαν FET bf244 245     2n3819

----------


## spyart

> Καλημερα  σε  ολους  μια  βοηθεια  γιατι  θα  τρελαθω  η  γενητρια  δεν  βγαινει στερεο  με τιποτα  αλλαξα  και τα πηνια  αντι για τα VK200 αλλαξα  το fet , γενικοτερα  δεν  ταλαντωνη  το FET αλλαξα  και το φιλτρο 455  τσεκαρα  ενα ενα  τα  υλικα  ολα  ΟΚ  , ο ηχος   ειναι  μια  χαρα   αλλα  στερεο  τιποτα   το  κακο ειναι οτι δεν εχω παλμογραφο  αλλα τη να κανω τελος  παντων μη σας  κουραζω   αλλαξα  και ολα  τα IC  αλλα  και παλι τιποτα  εχει  κανεις  καμια  ιδεα  ??? φωτο  της  κατασκευης  λιγο  ποιο  πανω  στο   32



*
Τελικά τι έγινε; δούλεψε η γεννήτρια;
Βρήκες κάποιο λάθος;;;;*

----------


## aris k

οχι   το  παλεψα  δυο  μερες  μετα  ειχα  δουλεια   και  περιμενει  να  ερθει  η  ωρα  της   , το  κακο  ειναι  οτι δεν εχω παλμογραφο  μολις  βρω  χρονο  θα  την δω  και θα ενημερωσω

----------


## staurosv

την εκανα και εγω παιδια αλα stereo τιποτα αλα θα το βρω ..αλα αν καπιος θελει και μπορει να μας βαλει καπια φοτο με μια που δουλευει..  οτι νεο εδω...

----------


## electron

Θα πρότεινα πάντως να ρίξετε μια ματιά και σε ΑΥΤΟ το κύκλωμα, που ανάλογα την αξία του έχει πολύ καλό διαχωρισμό.

----------


## staurosv

Γιαννη το ξερουμε οτι ειναι πολυ καλο αλλα εμεις θελουμε να κανουμε την παρα πανω οπιος μπορει ας βοηθησει ....

----------


## studio52

Kαλα ολα αυτα με το Nj 2035 , κρυσταλλος 38 khz  μπορουμε να βρουμε σε καποιο μαγαζι με ηλεκτρονικα ?

----------


## spyart

Νομίζω ότι σχεδόν σε όλα τα κιτ της NOUOVA ELECTRONICS που δημοσιεύτηκαν σε κάποια περιοδικά υπήρχε ένα εσκεμμένο λάθος για ευνόητους λόγους.

Από ότι βλέπω ο *aris k* κατασκεύασε την πλακέτα που δημοσιεύτηκαν στα περιοδικά ενώ ο *djsadim*  κατασκεύασε δίκη του.......

ρίξτε και εδώ μια ματιά.....

----------


## staurosv

τι λαθος στην ταλαντωση ....μηπως η μια μερια  του κεραμικου φιλτρου παει γειωση και η αλη στο τσοκ 1mh...ας μας απαντησει ο djsadim...

----------


## djsadim

αυτό που θυμάμαι είναι 1) το mpf 102 έχει ανάποδα τα πόδια σε σχέση με το bf 245 που είχα χρησιμοποιήσειmpf102pinout.jpgbf245-N-channel-silicon-field-effect-transistor.jpg

και στην αρχή είχα χρησιμοποιήσει φίλτρο με δυο ποδαράκια και είχε λειτουργήσει

----------


## staurosv

οχι στο δικο σου pcb σε αυτο που καναμε εμεις δε το και πες μας μηπως εχει κανενα λαθος σκοπιμο για το τρανζιστορ το ξερουμε τι αλο να φταιει.. και το bf245 πιο εβαλες το a.c.b πιο απο ολα .. τα ολοκληρομενα που εβαλα ειναι cd4018be και 4040be..αυτα δεν ειναι..

----------


## aris k

5_βελτ2pinbig.jpgΚαλησπερα  σε  ολους  ψαχνοντας  βρηκα  ενα  λαθος στην πλακετα η αντισταση  1Κ ειναι σε λαθος  ποδαρακι στο IC σάρωση0001λαθος.jpg5 To  λαθος.jpg

----------


## billisj

καλη επιτυχια σου ευχομαι  Αρη !!!! περιμενω αποτελεσματα δοκιμων σου να μας πεις για την ποιοτητα της γεννητριας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chip

γιατί είναι σε λάθος πόδι? Στο σχέδιο που δείχνεις είναι στο 7 και το ίδιο και στην πλακέτα
(η πλακέτα αυτή είναι όπως την βλέπει κανείς από κάτω.... δηλαδή πρέπει να μπει η διαφάνεια ανάποδα (κακό αυτό)...είναι όπως τις έβαζαν τα περιοδικά τότε που της αντέγραφε ο κόσμος με μαρκαδόρο....

----------


## billisj

αν ποσεξες εχει 2 πλακετες... η μια εχει στο ποδαρακι 7 και η αλλη εχει στο ποδαρακι 6... το σχεδιο που εχει βαλη οντως ειναι στο ποδαρακι 7 ....προφανως ο Αρης εχει φτιαξη την πλακετα με το ποδαρακι στην θεση 6 για αυτο και δεν του δουλεψε ....ετσι πιστευω εγω οκοκοκ

----------


## chip

οκ.. νόμιζα ότι με το κόκκινο στην πλακέτα έδειχνε το λάθος... (ενώ είναι η σωστή πλακέτα)
Ναι αν είναι στο 6 η πλακέτα που έφτιαξε πρέπει να κόψει την γραμμή και να τη συνδέσει στο 7 γιατί έτσι ο πιλοτος είναι στα 9,5 KHz οπότε δεν θα δουλεύει.... και λογικά θα ακούει και ένα σφύριγμα στην έξοδο (9,5ΚΗΖ)

----------


## staurosv

παιδια δεν δουλευει πρεπει να εχει και αλο λαθος..........

----------


## aris k

Σταυρο   την εχεις  φτιαξει ?   , εγω ακομα  σε  μερικα κενα απο την δουλεια μου  ψαχνω να βρω  τη ειναι λαθος  .Το μονο  σιγουρο ειναι  οτι  υπαρχει και αλλο λαθος  , το  θεμα  ειναι ειναι οτι μεχρι τωρα  δεν εχει βρεθει  ενας  να  μας  πει  οτι  με  τις  παραπανω  πλακετες  του εχει  δουλεψει  η  γενητρια  , εγω  παντος  πριν απο χρονια  την ειχα  φτιαξει  σε  διατριτη πλακετα  και  ηταν  μια  χαρα ,  οταν  λοιπον ζητησα αν  υπαρχει  σε  πλακετα  το σχεδιο  που  ειναι  στην αρχη  του  θεματος  την εφτιαξα   αλλα  κατι  ειναι  λαθος!!!!

----------


## staurosv

αρη το θεμα ειναι οτι το σχεδιο  ειναι σωστο το pcb ειναι λαθος στο φορουμ εχουμε καλους  σχεδιαστεστες ασ το παρει καπιος και ας το βγαλει με το lagoyt 5 ενα pcb καινουριο

----------


## staurosv

ας κανουμε το παλιο ισος δουλεψει..

----------


## djsadim

το συγκεκριμένο pcb  είναι σχεδιασμένο από έμενα το 1992 και έχει δουλέψει άψογα σας το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα!!!

----------


## djsadim

όποιος ενδιαφέρετε ας ρίξει μια ματιά και 
εδώ :
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post592783
και εδώ:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post597016

----------


## aris k

θαναση χρονια  πολλα   σε  ευχαριστω  θα  την φτιαξω  να  δω  τη  θα γινει  να εισαι  καλα

----------


## staurosv

ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ΠΟΣΑ ΓΕΦΥΡΟΜΑΤΑ ΕΧΕΙ....ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ  ΚΟΝΤΙΝΗ ΦΟΤΟ... ΜΕ ΤΗ ΜΕΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΥΛΙΚΩΝ...

----------


## staurosv

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ...ΤΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΑΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ....ΤΟ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΜΕΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ  MC1496..ΑΝΕΒΑΖΩ ΦΟΤΟ..ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ΤΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ  ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΔΕΣ ΤΟ  ..ΕΠΙΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΣΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΤΟ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ..BF245B... ΔΙΑΜΟΡΦΟΣΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΣΤΕΡΕΟ......

----------


## staurosv

ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ

----------


## djsadim

Καλησπέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!  Σταύρο το κεραμικό φίλτρο σε μένα είναι 460 khz με τρία πόδια αν είναι και το δικό σου με τρία γύρισε τω τούμπα μπας και φταίει αυτό και παίξε με το τριμερ 40-60 pf (όχι με μεταλλικό κατσαβίδι) για να "φέρεις" το ταλαντωτή στην σωστή συχνότητα ώστε να έχεις στο TP1 96khz

----------


## staurosv

θαναση το φιλτρο το δικο μου ειναι 455khz με δυο πιν ..τα ολοκληρομενα ειναι ενταξει.. δες φοτογραφιες μηπως καναμε κανενα λαθοσ...

----------


## djsadim

όταν την είχα κατασκευάσει δεν είχα βρει με τρία και είχα βάλει με δυο ακροδέκτες και δούλεψε άλλα δεν θυμάμαι πως το είχα συνδέσει. όποτε  παίξε με την συνδεσμολογία.
θα έλεγα να το βάλεις ανάμεσα στο ένα και δυο και αν δεν δουλέψει.
τότε δοκίμασε να γεφυρώσεις το ένα με το δυο και σύνδεσε το κεραμικό στο δυο και τρία

----------


## staurosv

ΘΑΝΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ ΤΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΑ ΟΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ.. ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΗΘΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΠΟΔΑΡΑΚΙΑ

----------


## djsadim

Για δοκιμασε ανάμεσα στο 2 και 3 και το 1 άστο στο αέρα!!! 
κανονικά πρέπει να τσεκάρεις με συχνόμετρο η παλμογράφο στο TP1 να έχεις σήμα 96 Khz
ενο στα TP2 TP3 48 και 19 Khz

----------


## SRF

> Για δοκιμασε ανάμεσα στο 2 και 3 και το 1 άστο στο αέρα!!! 
> κανονικά πρέπει να τσεκάρεις με συχνόμετρο η παλμογράφο στο TP1 να έχεις σήμα *96* Khz
> ενο στα TP2 TP3 *48* και 19 Khz



Άμα βρει αυτά που λες... είναι απολύτος σίγουρο ότι ΔΕΝ θα δουλεύει!!!

----------


## djsadim

> Άμα βρει αυτά που λες... είναι απολύτος σίγουρο ότι ΔΕΝ θα δουλεύει!!!



έχεις δίκιο!!
 sorry θα πρέπει να έχεις στο TP1 = 76khz , TP2= 38khz, TP3= 19khz

----------


## studio52

Kαλησπερα και χρονια πολλα ,  απ οτι βλεπω φιλε  staurosv στις φωτογραφιες της γεννητριας σου στο IC 1496 στο ποδαρακι 12 δεν εχεις βαλει αντισταση 3.9 ΚΩ για να παρει 12βολτ ταση , εκτος και εαν η πλακετα ειναι διπλης οψης και την εχεις τοποθετηση στην αλλη πλευρα . Επισης να ελενξεις αν υπαρχουν σωστα οι γειωσεις σε καποια απο τα ποδαρακια στα ολοκληρωμενα

----------


## studio52

Απ οτι βλεπω σε μια πιο καθαρη φωτογραφια το ποδαρακι 12 του MC1496 πρεπει να συνδεεται με αντισταση 3.9 ΚΩ , απλα δεν φαινοταν καθαρα η πιστα της πλακετας η οποια πρεπει να περναει κατω απο την βαση του IC 1496

----------


## staurosv

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕ  ΜΗΠΩΣ  ΤΑ CD ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ...Ο ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΤΙ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΣΗ..ΕΓΩ ΕΒΑΛΑ BF245B...ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΦΙΛΤΡΟ 455..ΑΝ ΚΑΠΙΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΤΡΟ ΜΕ ΔΥΟ ΠΟΔΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΠΕΙ...  ΕΠΙΣΕΙΣ Η ΤΑΣΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ 2Κ2 ΠΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΤΣΟΚ 1MH ΠΟΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ..

----------


## SRF

Επειδή συνέχεια αναφέρεστε σε "φίλτρο 455"μήπως να δοκιμάζατε να δείτε τι τύπο είχε αυτό το "πραγματάκι" στο πραγματικό σχέδιο? Γιατί μπορεί να διαπιστώσετε τελικά ότι... ΔΕΝ είναι στους 455 αλλά ακόμα χειρότερα ΔΕΝ είναι  "φίλτρο" !!!

----------


## SRF

Επίσης΄σως σας φανεί χρήσιμο αυτό το ΑΡΧΕΙΟ

----------


## kotsos

Παιδια μια στερεογενητρια στα ποσα dB seperation μπορει να φτασει,ποια  ειναι τα μεγιστα?

αυτην εδω  http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm   την εχει δοκιμασει κανεις,ειναι στα 55dB, ειναι της προκοπης???

----------


## moutoulos

Αρκετά καλή ...

----------


## FILMAN

> Επειδή συνέχεια αναφέρεστε σε "φίλτρο 455"μήπως να δοκιμάζατε να δείτε τι τύπο είχε αυτό το "πραγματάκι" στο πραγματικό σχέδιο? Γιατί μπορεί να διαπιστώσετε τελικά ότι... ΔΕΝ είναι στους 455 αλλά ακόμα χειρότερα ΔΕΝ είναι  "φίλτρο" !!!



Γιατί Γιώργο, με 3 πόδια δεν είναι κεραμικό φίλτρο στα 455kHz (λέει ότι με το τρίμερ το πηγαίνει στα 456kHz); Αυτό που λένε τα παιδιά με τα δύο πόδια δεν θα είναι βέβαια κεραμικό φίλτρο αλλά κεραμικό resonator.

----------


## chip

Μπορεί να είναι και φίλτρο...
http://www.murata.com/products/catalog/pdf/p11e.pdf
το θέμα είναι οτι αν είναι σχεδιασμένο με φίλτρο (όπως λέει στη λίστα εξαρτημάτων) δικαιολογεί γιατί έχουν τόσες δυσκολίες αφού τα φίλτρα δεν έχουν όλα την ίδια συμπεριφορά και είναι και για διαφορετικές δουλειές (άλλα είναι για να εργαστούν σαν discriminator άλλα για pass band....) και με διαφορετικές χαρακτηριστικές καμπύλες....

----------


## SRF

Ιστορικά η σοβαρότερη γεννήτρια που παρουσιάστηκε από Ιταλικό περιοδικό ήταν αυτή της NUOVA ELETTRONICA το 1977 (σεπτέμβριο νομίζω)! Αυτήν πολύ αργότερα αναδημοσίευσε και η Τ.Ε. (κάπου στο 1982-83 νομίζω) αφού ήταν γνωστή πλέον στους κύκλους τουλάχιστον των Αθηνών! Σε αυτήν ήταν βασισμένη αρχικά και η στερεογεννήτρια του 235... αλλά με τις μετατροπές του τελικά ΔΕΝ είχε καμμία σχέση αυτή που δούλευε ειδικά μετά το 1979! 
Αυτή η γεννήτρια λοιπόν είχε επίσης αναφορά βασισμένη σε κεραμικό.... στοιχείο που εσφαλμένα αναφερόταν ως "φίλτρο" ενώ το ορθόν ήταν resonator! Μάλιστα αναφερόταν ως 456KHz και όχι 455!  Το γιατί θεωρώ ότι είναι μαθηματικά αυτονόητο!  Η πολλών ετών μεταγενέστερη που αναφέρεται εδώ επίσης βασίζεται στο ίδιο πρότυπο σχεδιασμού για την αναφορά! Και επειδή θεωρήθηκε ως "μικρότερου κόστους" σχεδιασμός... έγινε ίσως και γνωστή! Αντίστοιχη (ή... ίδια... ίσως) με αυτήν του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ ήταν διαβολική σύμπτωση που δημοσιευτήκαν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα!!! Τώρα αν εκεί στον ταλαντωτή βάλετε "φίλτρο" ή θέλει ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ resonator τριών ποδών (με ΕΝΣΩΜΑΤΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΕΣ δηλαδή) επαφίεται σε όποιον την κατασκευάζει και δεν του δουλεύει!!!

----------


## chip

Της nuova ήταν καλύτερη από την ΤΕ που είχε διπλά FET? (της nuova δεν την ξέρω)

Πιστεύω η καλύτερη θα ήταν αυτή που δημοσίευσε κάπου στα τέλη του 90 αρχές του 2000 το elektor που απ οτι θυμάμαι είχε και Pll και varicap (στα φίλτρα αν θυμάμαι καλά) για να πετυχαίνει ακριβώς συμφασικά τα 19KHz με τα 38Khz και είχε και διαμόρφωση με πολλαπλασιαστή της EXAR (μάλλον XR2208 ). Και αναφορά πρέπει να ήταν με κρύσταλλο ή 4,864MHz ή 4,332MHz

----------


## billisj

καλησπερα σας...πληροφοριακα ειχε ακουστη οτι την καλη εποχη των FM την ιδια δουλευε ο φραγκισκος 234  και ο λεωνιδας 425 αργοτερα !!!!!!!

----------


## leosedf

Ανατρίχιασα.

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Ανατρίχιασα.



 :hahahha:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: ...... :hahahha: ......... :hahahha: ......................................

----------


## FILMAN

Ρε παιδιά μια ερώτηση σε όποιον ξέρει (SRF ακούς; ). Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με το θέμα καθότι άσχετος από RF, αλλά βλέπω στο σχέδιο της NUOVA ELETTRONICA να γίνεται μίξη (ήτοι πολλαπλασιασμός) του ηχητικού σήματος L-R με το *ημιτονικό* subcarrier των 38kHz. Σε άλλα σχέδια που είδα, το subcarrier των 38kΗz *(ορθογώνιο)* χρησιμοποιείται ως σήμα ελέγχου για τη μεταγωγή των καναλιών L και R (εναλλάξ) στην έξοδο. *Το ίδιο είναι αυτά τα δύο;*

Επίσης κάπου διάβασα ότι, όχι το subcarrier των 38kHz, αλλά ο πιλότος των 19kHz χρησιμοποιείται από τον stereo decoder στον δέκτη για την ανάκτηση των L και R. Δεν σημαίνει αυτό ότι στη στερεογεννήτρια τα σήματα των 38 και των 19kHz πρέπει να είναι εν φάσει (ή εν πάσει περιπτώσει να έχουν μια ορισμένη διαφορά φάσεως); Γιατί δεν βλέπω σε κανένα σχέδιο κάποια ιδιαίτερη μέριμνα για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## leosedf

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γίνεται και μίξη για να λαμβάνουν το σήμα και οι μονοφωνικοί δέκτες.
Το σήμα πιλότος χρησιμοποιείται από το δέκτη πολλαπλασιάζοντας το για να αναπαράγει τα συμφασικά 38KHz.
Απλά η γεννήτρια κάνει δειγματοληψία μια L και μια R με 38KHz και το αντίστροφο γίνεται στο δέκτη.


edit: Ξέχασα να σημειώσω ότι το σήμα 38KHz δεν εκπέμπεται.

----------


## FILMAN

> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να γίνεται και μίξη για να λαμβάνουν το σήμα και οι μονοφωνικοί δέκτες.



Κατανοητό. Αυτό φαίνεται στο σχέδιο της NUOVA ELETTRONICA όπου τα κανάλια L και R αθροίζονται στην έξοδο μαζί με τον πιλότο των 19kHz και το προϊόν της μίξης του L-R με το ημίτονο των 38kHz. Καταλαβαίνω ότι ο μονοφωνικός δέκτης θα δώσει στην έξοδο μόνο το L+R αφού τα υπόλοιπα έχουν υψηλές συχνότητες και είτε φιλτράρονται, είτε απλά δεν ακούγονται. Βλέπω σε μια γεννήτρια της SMART KIT στην έξοδο να βγαίνουν εναλλάξ τα κανάλια L και R (συχνότητα μεταγωγής 38kHz) στα οποία υπερτίθεται και ο πιλότος των 19kHz. Εκεί τί θα ακουστεί από ένα μονοφωνικό δέκτη, δεν έχω καταλάβει...

Η ερώτηση όμως ήταν άλλη... Το να βάλω π.χ. ένα 4053 να ελέγχεται από μια συχνότητα 38kHz και να διαλέγει ένα κανάλι εκ των L και R, είναι το ίδιο, δηλαδή θα μου δώσει την ίδια έξοδο, με το να αναμίξω (πολλαπλασιασμός) την ηχοδιαφορά L-R με ένα ημίτονο 38kHz; Αν όχι, πώς γίνεται να δουλεύουν και τα δύο;





> Το σήμα πιλότος χρησιμοποιείται από το δέκτη πολλαπλασιάζοντας το για να αναπαράγει τα συμφασικά 38KHz.



Αυτή είναι η άλλη απορία. Αν τα 19 και τα 38kHz στη στερεογεννήτρια είναι εκτός φάσεως, πώς γίνεται στον stereo decoder τα 38kHz - τα προερχόμενα από τον διπλασιασμό των 19kHz - να είναι συμφασικά με τα αρχικά 38kHz της στερεογεννήτριας;

----------


## leosedf

Μα ο λόγος ύπαρξης των 19KHz είναι να αναπαράγει ο δέκτης.
Και η γεννήτρια το σήμα των 38KHz το δημιουργεί από το σήμα πιλότο οπότε είναι συμφασικό.
Νομίζω αν βάλεις σήμα 38KHz που δεν είναι από το σήμα πιλότο που έχεις κάνει λήψη (άρα όχι και σε φάση με τον πιλότο) δεν θα λειτουργήσει.

Τώρα για τη smart kit νομίζω ότι κι εκείνη έκανε εκπομπή το άθροισμα του L+R αλλά ακόμη και αν δεν το κάνει δε γνωρίζω τι θα μπορέσει να ακούσει μονοφωνικός δέκτης (λογικά τίποτα).

----------


## FILMAN

> Μα ο λόγος ύπαρξης των 19KHz είναι να αναπαράγει ο δέκτης.



Καμία αντίρρηση.




> Και η γεννήτρια το σήμα των 38KHz το δημιουργεί από το σήμα πιλότο οπότε είναι συμφασικό.



Στην έξοδο του flip -flop ή του μετρητή που διαιρεί διά 2, σίγουρα είναι. Στην έξοδο των φίλτρων L-C όμως τί γίνεται; Και άντε, πες στο κύκλωμα της NUOVA ELETTRONICA έχουν (αν έχουν, αφού για το πλάτος του πιλότου έχει τρίμερ, που πειράζοντάς το αλλάζει το φορτίο του φίλτρου των 19kHz) υπολογίσει τα φίλτρα για τέτοια ολίσθηση φάσεως ώστε ακόμα και μετά τα φίλτρα τα 19 και τα 38kHz να είναι συμφασικά. Στο κύκλωμα της SMART ΚΙΤ που τα 19kHz περνάνε από L-C φίλτρο ενώ τα 38kHz όχι (ελέγχουν ηλεκτρονικούς διακόπτες ψηφιακά), πώς γίνεται αυτό; Ή το L-C φίλτρο των 19kHz εκεί παρουσιάζει μηδενική (ή 180ο) ολίσθηση φάσεως;




> Νομίζω αν βάλεις σήμα 38KHz που δεν είναι από το σήμα πιλότο που έχεις κάνει λήψη (άρα όχι και σε φάση με τον πιλότο) δεν θα λειτουργήσει.



Κι εγώ έτσι φαντάζομαι. Όχι ότι δεν θα ακούγεται ήχος, αλλά ότι θα ακούγονται πιστεύω τα δυο κανάλια χρονικά συνεχώς μεταβαλλόμενα. Μπορεί και να κάνω και λάθος βέβαια.




> Τώρα για τη smart kit νομίζω ότι κι εκείνη έκανε εκπομπή το άθροισμα του L+R αλλά ακόμη και αν δεν το κάνει δε γνωρίζω τι θα μπορέσει να ακούσει μονοφωνικός δέκτης (λογικά τίποτα).



Αυτή στέλνει μόνο το L+R στην έξοδο με τον σχετικό διακόπτη στη θέση mono, και μόνο τα τεμαχισμένα L/R μαζί με τα 19kHz με τον διακόπτη στη θέση stereo. Τουλάχιστον στο σχηματικό που έχω στη διάθεση μου, εκτός αν το έχουν λαθέψει σκόπιμα, άλλωστε η διαφορά είναι η προσθήκη μιας αντίστασης.

----------


## chip

υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι να φτιάξεις μία stereo γεννήτρια. 
Ό ένας τρόπος είναι να πάρεις το L+R και να διαμορφώσεις το L-R με 38KHz. Στη συνέχεια να πάρεις 45% από το L+R και 45% από το διαμορφωμένο L-R και 9% (νομίζω όχι 10) 19KHz και να τα κάνεις μήξη. Έτσι θα έχεις μία στερεο γεννήτρια, οι λεπτομέρειες για να δουλεύει σωστά είναι μετά το L+R 15ΚΗΖ φίλτρο μετά τη διαμόρφωση 53Khz φίλτρο και φίλτρο που να κόβει τα 38KHZ (αν τα παράγει ο διαμορφωτής). Επισης τα 38KHz θα περνάνε από το μηδέν με ανερχόμενο μέτωπο όταν τα 19ΚΗζ περνανει απο το μηδέν.

Δεύτερος τρόπος περνάς εναλάξ τα κανάλια L, R από διακόπτη 38KHz και προσθέτεις και τα 19ΚΗz. Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου μαθηματικά αποδικνύεται οτι η μεταγωγή των L και των R έχει αποτέλεσμα μήξης που παράγει L+R και L-R. (συν άλλες αρμονικές που στην περίπτωση μας αφαιρούνται εύκολα)*
φυσικά και σε αυτή την μέθοδο πρέπει να μπουν τα ανάλογα φίλτρα (15ΚΗζ στις εισόδους) και (53KHZ στην έξοδο)
μάλιστα το καλό της μεθόδου αυτής είναι οτι δεν υπάρχει 38KHz carrier σαν αποτέλεσμα της διαμόρφωσης (που θα πρεπει να φιλτραριστεί) (η διαμόρφωση του L-R με τα 38KHZ πρέπει να είναι DSBSC δηλαδή AM που έχει αφαιρεθεί το φέρον)

τη δεύτερη μέθοδο διαμόρφωσης χρησιμοποιούσε και η πολύ καλύ γεννήτρια FM στερεο της τεχνικής εκλογής του 1981 (η οποία είχε και αρκετά ρυθμιστικά και απαιτούσε τη χρήση γεννήτριας συναρτήσεων και παλμογράφου για τη ρύθμιση της)

τα περισσότερο (πιστεύω) ολοκληρωμένα αποδιαμόρφωσης κάνουν τo ανάποδο της δεύτερης μεθόδου. ανιχνέυουν τα 19ΚΗz και με Pll παράγουν 38ΚΗz. με τα 38KHz δίνουν εναλάξ τις δύο εξόδους που η μία θα είναι το L και η άλλη το R. φυσικά μετά απαιτεί φίλτρο 15KHz.

Έκανα κάποιες διορθώσεις....  :Smile: 

* Λογικά πρέπει να θεωρήσεις δύο διακοπτικούς διαμορφωτές DSBSC που διαμορφώνονται απο το φέρον με διαφορά φάσης 180 μοίρες με το φέρον να είναι βέβαια τετραγωνικό (διακοπτικός διαμορφωτής) με 50% duty cycle και όταν θα προσθέσεις τις δύο σειρές απο το μετασχηματισμό fourier θα σου βγάλει το ποθιτό αποτέλεσμα... (είπαμε με πολλούς επιπλέον όρους που θα τους κόψουμε με low pass φίλτρο)

----------

tasos987 (09-01-14)

----------


## SRF

Filman μου αρέσουν οι απορίες σου! Τόσοι έχουν αναφερθεί ε΄δω σε στερεογεννήτριες και ελάχιστοι έκφρασαν έστω το 1/10 αυτών που έθεσες! 
Ο chip σε γενικές γραμμές τα ανάφερε καλά... 
Το γεγονός είναι ότι όλο το θέμα βασίζεται σε τεχνική πολυπλεξίας για την διακοπτική εφαρμογή και σε ισσοροπημενό διαμορφωτή (Balanced modulator) στην έταιρη σχεδίαση! Το πλεονέκτημα της πρώτης έναντι της δευτέρας, είναι σαφέστατα ότι στην πολυπλεξία δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις προεπεξεργαστείς τα L & R σήματα με πρόσθεση και αφαίρεση δημιουργώντας δύο ανεξάρτητους δρόμους τους οποίους τελικά θα ξαναπροσθέσεις και με τον πιλότο, ώστε να έχεις το συνολικό στερεοφωνικό προς εκπομπή παράγωγο. Η πολυπλεξία, κάνει όλη την προσθαφαίρεση και δίνει πλήρες στο τελος της ένα σήμα που περιλαμβάνει τόσο το L+R όσο και το 38KHzL-R υποφέρον DSBSC! Αρκεί μετά πλέον να προσθέσεις και τον πιλότο 19KHz σε αυτό και έχεις πλήρες το προς διαμόρφωση στερεοφωνικό σήμα! 
Στην άλλη περίπτωση... επειδή το σήμα που τροφοδοτείς τον balanced modulator 38KHz έχει προκύψει από προεπεξεργασία και αποτελεί αποκλειστικά την διαφορά των L & R σημάτων ΑΣ στις εισόδους... αν δεν προσθέσεις μετά από αυτόν και ένα σήμα που θα αντιπροσωπεύει το εναπομείνων κοινό προϊόν που προέκυψε από την διαδικασία αφαιρέσεως... στο τέλος θα έχεις έλλειψη αυτού... και κανένας αποκοδωκιποιητής δεν θα μπορεί να το αναγεννήση εκ του μηδενός! Έτσι αναγκαία απαιτείται να έχεις ένα παράλληλο δρόμο για αυτό το L+R σήμα που θα καταλήξει να προστεθέι στη έξοδο του balanced modulator, παρέα εκεί που θα πρόστεθες και το σήμα πιλότου 19KHz! 

Τώρα... αν και γιατί ο πιλότος θα πρέπει να έχει κάποια φασική συσχέτιση με τα υπόλοιπα σήματα! Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις... ο πιλότος παίζει ρόλο τυμπανιστή σε στρατιωτικό βηματισμό παρελάσεως. Επειδή κάποιος πρέπει να πει στις δύο σειρές παρελάσεως πότε θα πατάνε το αριστερό πόδι και πότε θα πατάνε το δεξί τους, ώστε στους αποδέκτες του θεάματος της παρελάσεως να φαίνονται να κινούνται όλοι μαζί σαν ένα σήμα... αλλά και να ξεχωρίσουν οι σειρές και οι γραμμές τους εύκολα χωρίς άλλος να κουνάει τα χέρια του πάνω ενώ ο δίπλα τα έχει ίσια εμπρός και ο πιό παραδίπλα τους κάτω... συμφωνούν όλοι όσοι θα παρελαύσουν ότι θα εκιννήσουν με αριστερό βήμα, στο πρώτο κτύπο τυμπάνου και θα εναλλάσσουν στο δεξί και ούτως καθ' εξής σε κάθε διαδοχικό επόμενο κτύπο του! Αυτό δίνει την δυνατότητα τελικά οι θεατές από απόσταση να διαβάζουν με ακρίβεια ότι το αριστερό χέρι κουνιέται όταν το δεξί πόδι προτάσεται σε βηματισμό! Άρα ακ΄΄ομη και αν δεν βλέπουν τα πόδια αρκεί αν δούνε το χέρι για να συγχρονιστούν σε βήμα και να ακολουθούν παράλληλα από κοντά αν θέλουν τους παρελαύνοντες με ίδια ταχύτητα βήματος και κίνησης! Θα μπορούσαν λοιπόν οι θεατές αν ήθελαν να αναπαράγουν ακριβώς την παρέλαση σε απόσταση από αυτήν και παράλληλα με αυτήν την ώρα που γίνεται! Αν σε κάθε σήκωμα του αριστερού χειρός έλεγαν οι παρελαύνοντες καιμιά λέξη (πχ ΕΝΑ) τότε και οι θεατές θα μπορούσαν να πούνε την ίδια ακριβώς λέξη στο ίδιο ακριβώς βήμα ποδών τους!  

Αν όμως δεν ήταν το χέρι και το πόδι σε ίδιο χρονισμό αρχής τέλους με την αρχή λέξης οι θεατές θα έλεγαν τελικά την λέξη όταν αυτή θα είχε ήδη τελειώσει ή σε εντελώς άλλο χρόνο και τελικά θα ακουγόταν απλά μια βοή συνολικά χωρίς να ακούει κανένας τελικά σωστά την λέξη αυτή λ΄γο οχλαγωγίας! 

Αυτό λοιπόν είναι και η αναγκαιότητα του τυμπανιστή πιλότου μας! Καθορίζει πότε αρχίζει η το κάθε βήμα και έτσι ο δέκτης βγάζει την λέξη που έστειλε ο πομπός στην σωστή χρονικά στιγμή ώστε να ακοσυτεί από το κανάλι που ειπώθηκε αρχικώς... 

Επειδή είναι ήδη λίγο αργά το βράδυ... δεν θα μπω τώρα στο πως και πόσο συμφασικά παράγεται σε κάθε μία από τις σχεδιαστικές μεθόδους... αλλά θα σημειώσω ότι αρκεί να είναι τόσο συμφασικά παραγόμενα που με τις καθυστερήσεις μεταξύ εισόδου και εξόδυ ενός σύγχρονου ολοκληρωμένου flip-flop υπερκαλύπτεται η απαιτούμενη ελάχιστη προδιαγραφή του όλου συστήματος... Οι όποιες προστιθέμενςες καθυστερήσεις από φίλτρα δεν είναι επίσης τραγικές σε απλοποιημένες γεννήτριες χαμηλού κόστους όπως αυτές! Άλλωστε ούτε και οι τελικές αποδόσεις τους είναι πλέον υπεραξιόλογες... αφού για την δεκαετία του 70 ή και 80 τα 45 ή και 50+ db διαχωρισμού θεωρούνταν εξαιρετικά! Και μετά ήρθαν οι ψηφιακές και αυτές με DSP και αυτές με δύο ή & 4 διακόπτες μείναν στο ράφι!!!

----------

tasos987 (09-01-14)

----------


## FILMAN

Καταρχήν να ευχαριστήσω μερικές χιλιάδες φορές τον Γιώργο SRF και τον chip (συγγνώμη αλλά δεν ξέρω το πραγματικό σου όνομα!) για τις απαντήσεις τους!!!!  :Smile: 

Δυστυχώς για σας όμως, οι επιπρόσθετες πληροφορίες δημιουργούν και επιπρόσθετες απορίες!





> υπάρχουν δύο τρόποι να φτιάξεις μία stereo γεννήτρια. 
> Ό ένας τρόπος είναι να πάρεις το L+R και να διαμορφώσεις το L-R με 38KHz. Στη συνέχεια να πάρεις 45% από το L+R και 45% από το διαμορφωμένο L-R και 9% (νομίζω όχι 10)



Αν είναι έτσι τα ποσοστά, το υπόλοιπο 1% του σήματος εξόδου τί είναι;




> 19KHz και να τα κάνεις μήξη. Έτσι θα έχεις μία στερεο γεννήτρια, οι λεπτομέρειες για να δουλεύει σωστά είναι μετά το L+R 15ΚΗΖ φίλτρο μετά τη διαμόρφωση 53Khz φίλτρο



Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι τα 53kHz είναι το άθροισμα 38 + 15kΗz.




> και φίλτρο που να κόβει τα 38KHZ (αν τα παράγει ο διαμορφωτής).



Ένας ισοσταθμισμένος διαμορφωτής θα τα βγάλει; Με απουσία σήματος L-R (δηλαδή μονοφωνικός ή καθόλου ήχος) όχι, αλλά τί γίνεται παρουσία σήματος L-R; Το φάσμα της εξόδου του θα έχει συνιστώσα στα 38kHz;




> Επισης τα 38KHz θα περνάνε από το μηδέν με ανερχόμενο μέτωπο όταν τα 19ΚΗζ περνανει απο το μηδέν.



Μάλιστα! Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι αν συμβαίνει το ανάποδο ο δέκτης θα αποδίδει το L κανάλι στην R έξοδο και αντίστροφα. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος. Ερώτηση: Αυτή η χρονική συσχέτιση μεταξύ των 19 και των 38kHz αρκεί να γίνει πριν τον ισοσταθμισμένο διαμορφωτή της στερεογεννήτριας (αν είναι με διαμορφωτή);




> Δεύτερος τρόπος περνάς εναλάξ τα κανάλια L, R από διακόπτη 38KHz και προσθέτεις και τα 19ΚΗz. Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου μαθηματικά αποδικνύεται οτι η μεταγωγή των L και των R έχει αποτέλεσμα μήξης που παράγει L+R και L-R. (συν άλλες αρμονικές που στην περίπτωση μας αφαιρούνται εύκολα)*
> φυσικά και σε αυτή την μέθοδο πρέπει να μπουν τα ανάλογα φίλτρα (15ΚΗζ στις εισόδους) και (53KHZ στην έξοδο)



Ωραία, ευχαριστώ!




> Ο chip σε γενικές γραμμές τα ανάφερε καλά...



Ωραία, ευχαριστούμε για την επιβεβαίωση!




> Το γεγονός είναι ότι όλο το θέμα βασίζεται σε τεχνική πολυπλεξίας για την διακοπτική εφαρμογή και σε ισσοροπημενό διαμορφωτή (Balanced modulator) στην έταιρη σχεδίαση! Το πλεονέκτημα της πρώτης έναντι της δευτέρας, είναι σαφέστατα ότι στην πολυπλεξία δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις προεπεξεργαστείς τα L & R σήματα με πρόσθεση και αφαίρεση δημιουργώντας δύο ανεξάρτητους δρόμους



Εντάξει, αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο κακό... Έχω ένα συγκεκριμένο ολοκληρωμένο υπόψη μου...




> τους οποίους τελικά θα ξαναπροσθέσεις και με τον πιλότο, ώστε να έχεις το συνολικό στερεοφωνικό προς εκπομπή παράγωγο. Η πολυπλεξία, κάνει όλη την προσθαφαίρεση και δίνει πλήρες στο τελος της ένα σήμα που περιλαμβάνει τόσο το L+R όσο και το 38KHzL-R υποφέρον DSBSC! Αρκεί μετά πλέον να προσθέσεις και τον πιλότο 19KHz σε αυτό και έχεις πλήρες το προς διαμόρφωση στερεοφωνικό σήμα! 
> Στην άλλη περίπτωση... επειδή το σήμα που τροφοδοτείς τον balanced modulator 38KHz έχει προκύψει από προεπεξεργασία και αποτελεί αποκλειστικά την διαφορά των L & R σημάτων ΑΣ στις εισόδους... αν δεν προσθέσεις μετά από αυτόν και ένα σήμα που θα αντιπροσωπεύει το εναπομείνων κοινό προϊόν που προέκυψε από την διαδικασία αφαιρέσεως... στο τέλος θα έχεις έλλειψη αυτού... και κανένας αποκοδωκιποιητής δεν θα μπορεί να το αναγεννήση εκ του μηδενός! Έτσι αναγκαία απαιτείται να έχεις ένα παράλληλο δρόμο για αυτό το L+R σήμα που θα καταλήξει να προστεθέι στη έξοδο του balanced modulator, παρέα εκεί που θα πρόστεθες και το σήμα πιλότου 19KHz!



Ωραίος!




> Τώρα... αν και γιατί ο πιλότος θα πρέπει να έχει κάποια φασική συσχέτιση με τα υπόλοιπα σήματα! Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις... ο πιλότος παίζει ρόλο τυμπανιστή σε στρατιωτικό βηματισμό παρελάσεως.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Αυτό λοιπόν είναι και η αναγκαιότητα του τυμπανιστή πιλότου μας! Καθορίζει πότε αρχίζει η το κάθε βήμα και έτσι ο δέκτης βγάζει την λέξη που έστειλε ο πομπός στην σωστή χρονικά στιγμή ώστε να ακοσυτεί από το κανάλι που ειπώθηκε αρχικώς...



Κατανοητό!




> Επειδή είναι ήδη λίγο αργά το βράδυ... δεν θα μπω τώρα στο πως και πόσο συμφασικά παράγεται σε κάθε μία από τις σχεδιαστικές μεθόδους... αλλά θα σημειώσω ότι αρκεί να είναι τόσο συμφασικά παραγόμενα που με τις καθυστερήσεις μεταξύ εισόδου και εξόδυ ενός σύγχρονου ολοκληρωμένου flip-flop υπερκαλύπτεται η απαιτούμενη ελάχιστη προδιαγραφή του όλου συστήματος... Οι όποιες προστιθέμενςες καθυστερήσεις από φίλτρα δεν είναι επίσης τραγικές σε απλοποιημένες γεννήτριες χαμηλού κόστους όπως αυτές! Άλλωστε ούτε και οι τελικές αποδόσεις τους είναι πλέον υπεραξιόλογες... αφού για την δεκαετία του 70 ή και 80 τα 45 ή και 50+ db διαχωρισμού θεωρούνταν εξαιρετικά!



Δεν ξέρω, δεν μου φαίνονται κι άσχημα, ειδικά για ακρόαση με ηχεία κι όχι ακουστικά, όπου μοιραία ο ήχος από το κάθε ηχείο πηγαίνει και στα δύο αυτιά!




> Και μετά ήρθαν οι ψηφιακές και αυτές με DSP και αυτές με δύο ή & 4 διακόπτες μείναν στο ράφι!!!



Θα το έχεις καταλάβει βέβαια, οι πολλές ερωτήσεις που κάνω είναι μήπως καταλάβω τί παίζει και επιχειρήσω καμιά σχεδίαση ...χωρίς DSP βέβαια!

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!

----------


## sigmacom

Οι συστάσεις (ITU-R  BS.450-3) λένε ότι ο πιλότος μπορεί να κυμαίνεται από 8-10%. Το υπόλοιπο 90% το τρώει το σήμα S (L-R) ή το σήμα M (L+R) ανάλογα την φάση κάθε καναλιού την δεδομένη στιγμή. 
Το συμπιεσμένο subcarrier των 38kHz θεωρητικά πρέπει να είναι μηδέν και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνά το 1%. 

Με DSP δημιουργείς MPX με τις προεμφάσεις, φίλτρα και όλα τα σχετικά, σε 5-6 γραμμές το πολύ (α, και 1 ή 2 LUTs)...  :Blush:

----------

SRF (09-01-14)

----------


## leosedf

Ε όχι... Δεν έφτασα εκεί, εγώ ήξερα για τα διακοπτάκια που παίζουν στα 38Khz :Lol: 

btw ξέρει κανείς τι κάνει ο PIC εδώ? http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm

----------


## chip

κι εμένα μου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί 9% (αλλού γράφουν 10%) αλλά όταν σε application note της analog devices λέει 9% πρέπει να το λάβω σοβαρά υπόψην μου (όχι οτι αυτοί δεν κάνουν λαθη). Λογικά συστήνει να μην φτάσει το σύνολο το 100% ή απλά (το ποιο πιθανό) 1% δίνει στα 38ΚΗz(ως ανεπιθύμητα).

Το φίλτρο που κόβει τα 38KHz χρειάζεται αν το κύκλωμα διαμόρφωσης που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί δεν κόβει το φέρον. (To κύκλωμα με LM1496 κόβει το φέρον και δεν θέλει φίλτρο 38KHz.

Τα 38ΚΗz που πάνε στον ισοσταθμισμένο διαμορφωτή και τα 19KHz πρέπει να έχουν αυτή την χρονική σχέση (έτσι κι αλλοιώς μετά το διαμορφωτή δεν υφίστανται τα 38ΚΗΖ. Αν τώρα ο διαμορφωτής σου βάζει τόσο μεγάλη χρονική καθυστέρηση θα πρεπε να διορθωθεί η διαφορά φάσης... αλλά δε νομίζω να υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα...

σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ για σχεδίαση αλλά για να είναι σωστή κανονικά ή πρέπει να έχει μικροελεγκτή γiα να παράγει με ακρίβεια τα 19KHZ με τεχνική DDS είτε θα έπρεπε να έχει αρκετά τσιπάκια και να γίνει με Pll. (ή βέβαια να είχε κανείς κρύσταλο 4,864 ή 4,332MHZ)

βέβαια ρίχνω μια ματιά και για υλοποίηση με DSP. (analog devices)

φιλικά Θανάσης

----------


## sigmacom

> btw ξέρει κανείς τι κάνει ο PIC εδώ? http://pira.cz/eng/stk2en.htm



Δίνει τα 38kHz στα "διακοπτάκια" 4053, και ταυτόχρονα σχηματίζει ένα 7-bit R2R DAC για να δώσει το ημίτονο στους 19kHz. 





> σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ για σχεδίαση αλλά για να είναι σωστή κανονικά ή πρέπει να έχει μικροελεγκτή γiα να παράγει με ακρίβεια τα 19KHZ με τεχνική DDS είτε θα έπρεπε να έχει αρκετά τσιπάκια και να γίνει με Pll. (ή βέβαια να είχε κανείς κρύσταλο 4,864 ή 4,332MHZ)



LUT και timer interrupts! Φτιάχνεις 19kHz και με πιο συμβατικούς κρυστάλλους!

----------


## leosedf

Δε θα ήταν καλύτερα να είχε έναν καλύτερο DAC η κάποιον ενσωματωμένο?

----------


## sigmacom



----------


## chip

για ακριβώς 19ΚΗz χρειάζεσαι η εξειδικευμένο κρύσταλο η αλγόριθμο DDS στο μικροελεγκτή (που θα παράγει ημίτονο και φυσικά θα χρησιμοποιεί LUT)

δεν χρειάζεται κάτι περισσότερο από ένα r-2r dac

----------


## FILMAN

> σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ για σχεδίαση αλλά για να είναι σωστή κανονικά ή πρέπει να έχει μικροελεγκτή γiα να παράγει με ακρίβεια τα 19KHZ με τεχνική DDS είτε θα έπρεπε να έχει αρκετά τσιπάκια και να γίνει με Pll. (ή βέβαια να είχε κανείς κρύσταλο 4,864 ή 4,332MHZ)







> για ακριβώς 19ΚΗz χρειάζεσαι η εξειδικευμένο κρύσταλο...



Α, αυτό το πρόβλημα Θανάση το έχω λύσει ήδη: Κρύσταλλος 7.372MHz (που βρίσκεται πανεύκολα) *+* 4569 καλωδιωμένο ώστε να διαιρεί με συντελεστή 97 *=* 76kHz ακριβώς!

----------

αθικτον (29-10-15)

----------


## chip

εδώ είναι που λένε πολλά LIKE!!!

----------


## chip

4569? μήπως εννοείς 40103? ή 4089? ή 4059?

----------


## SRF

> 4569? μήπως εννοείς 40103? ή 4089? ή 4059?



mc14569 ! Καλά το έγραψε! 
MC14569B-D.pdf

----------


## chip

δεν το ήξερα καθόλου  :Embarassed:

----------


## FILMAN

Με πρόλαβε ο Γιώργος!

Ε, ναι, μη βάλουμε ολόκληρο 4059 γαϊδούρι!

----------


## novaro

Καλημέρα παιδιά. 

Πως συγκρίνεται αυτή η ιταλική σε  σχέση με αυτήν της pira σε απόδοση ήχου και σε διαχωρισμό;

----------


## aris k

Καλησπερα σε ολους ενεργοποιω παλι το θεμα γιατι βρηκα καποια σχεδια για οποιον θελει https://www.circuitlib.com/index.php...ory_pathway-31  , οι ποιο πανω πλακετες  εχουν διαφορες !!!
https://drive.google.com/drive/folde...dfmzeBT0_K2ers*  ΣΕΛΙΔΑ 88 ΤΕΥΧΟΣ 107*

----------

